# any body used Dr. Foster & Smith website?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/fish-supplies/pr/c/3578

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

sig said:


> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/fish-supplies/pr/c/3578


The shipping is a bit crazy. They charge $18 flat rate but then charge 18% surcharge for international and you still have to pay the Ontario tax of 13%. It's only really worth it if the item is significantly cheaper than Canadian online


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

actually they are not bad. On Merchandise Subtotal = $419.99

Ground Shipping

$18.00

ON Tax: 
$75.60
Order Subtotal: 
$513.59

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

I bought some spare parts (not fish stuff) that I couldn't find here. I paid the $18 plus 18% of the total plus the 13% ON tax.

It really does depend upon the original price compared to what it costs here.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

h_s said:


> It really does depend upon the original price compared to what it costs here.


assuming it is available here

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

sig said:


> assuming it is available here


yes, this is true


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

*i only use it to educate myself*

last time i called them ( 4 years ago) they wont ship livestock to canada...


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

*oopppsss*

but then again its says they now ship to canada lol


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Ask if they ship duty declared. There are many large retailers who take care of the brokerage for you. It's nice to receive a package and not pay the UPS style fees. BRS and a number of other online stores ship like that, it's nice.


----------



## k2x5 (Mar 12, 2008)

RR37 said:


> Ask if they ship duty declared.


They do.

I picked up all my Eco-complete from them when it was on sale a while ago (5 bags) all told, the cost was less than buying 2 bags at my lfs (Who never puts it on sale), and brokerage/duties already taken care of.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Sorry for resurrecting an old thread...
But should I expect to pay extra brokerage fees when my items arrive if I order from Drs Foster and smith? I found a good deal on a sump and skimmer (eshoppes R300 $271, Coralife Cone 300 $270), shipping is only $19.99 plus Ontario tax... Sounds pretty decent if I know I won't be hit with extra charges.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

twobytwo said:


> Sorry for resurrecting an old thread...
> But should I expect to pay extra brokerage fees when my items arrive if I order from Drs Foster and smith? I found a good deal on a sump and skimmer (eshoppes R300 $271, Coralife Cone 300 $270), shipping is only $19.99 plus Ontario tax... Sounds pretty decent if I know I won't be hit with extra charges.


Or you could buy that sump in Canada and not worry about that. Here is the link: http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=123&products_id=1543


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

The price from incredible aquariums doesn't look like it's that much more, and there's a lot to be said with having support here, if something goes wrong.
The exchange rate doesn't help anymore either. Gone are the days of almost on par US dollars to Canadian!


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

I agree with Crayon.

Especially with shipping something that large. Acrylic can crack/break during transport.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Id rethink that coralife cone skimmer amd put that money towards a better brand. 
+1 on buying local


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

AK Mississauga has a good stock of SWC skimmers and parts. I guess they bought over SWC stock, since they close shop.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

nc208082 said:


> Id rethink that coralife cone skimmer amd put that money towards a better brand.
> +1 on buying local


+1000. Same goes for the sump.


----------

